# Our Smitty



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

WHEW!!! 

I'm mostly a lurker and I did a LOT of it on this site prior to getting our pup. I've been wanting to post and share pictures but sooo much has gone on in the three weeks since we brought our little guy home that I just haven't had the time. 

Most importantly, we've finally decided on a name, Smitty. We're not sure why, it just popped into our heads one day. 

I had done so much research into dog walkers and doggy day care and I grappled with myself over how we were going to raise a puppy with both of us working full time but as it turns out all that worry was for naught. The Wednesday before we picked Smitty up, I was laid off from my job. As terrible as it is to be out of work in this economic climate, it's worked out well for our little guy. 

I thought since I'd now be home with him all day, SURELY I'd be able to train him all by myself just by following the books I bought. Easy as pie!!... I have never been so wrong about anything in my life. 

After the first week I was just about ready to tear my hair out. We decided to call in a professional trainer and she came to our house to work with us. It was such a HUGE help. She pointed out that he is shy and that we really need to work on nipping that in the bud. To help, I've been taking him to the lobby of our building as much as possible and just sitting with him on leash so he can meet as many people as he can. We're also going to go to a puppy kindergarten class. Any other tips on overcoming shyness will be much appreciated!!

I've included some pictures of our dapper little man. I hope I'll have the opportunity to update more regularly.

PS- That last photo is of him when I came back from the store. I was gone for about 20 minutes and in that time he completely tore up his pee pad. I'm sure he had an absolute blast but it was the last time we ever used a pee pad with him. It means I have to take him outside a million times a day but I much prefer that to cleaning up pee pad stuffing!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Smitty is PRECIOUS. His name absolutely fits him. LOVE the pix, esp. of the fur belly, and of course, the shredded pee pad. He's got such a proud stance, as if to say: take that, pee pad, I'll show you! So funny. Don't worry, the puppy issues pass quickly. . . .and later you will miss them. It's good to have a sense of humour, it really helps. You are getting to know each other, just like a mom w/ a new baby.

I was sorely tempted to return Heath to the breeder several times. He howled like a monkey and could be heard for a block . And that horrific sound emanated from a little fluff ball that weighed 4 1/2 lbs. We couldn't live without him now! Enjoy every minute of puppy madness.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's a darling! Good luck on the shyness part. You sound like you are determined to do your best to be a good momma. Sorry you got laid off--but have fun during this time with your little Smitty!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

What a cutie, and a little rascal! I'm surprised he's shy, he's certainly not shy about destroying stuff it seems


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi again Suzy, I just replied to your other post. Good for you for getting to those classes. Here is another good article http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/fearfulness


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

We were very surprised he was shy. He's certainly not that way with us. We noticed that he was slow to warm up to anyone who came into our apartment. He would try to hide behind me. Never having had a puppy before, we thought that was just normal puppy behavior. We're working on it though


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love those black and tans!! He is adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your Smitty is adorable. He reminds me of George. The potty training seems to be different with each one of them. Milo was very difficult to train and had me tearing my hair out for many months. Bailey, OTOH was almost born trained. He loved being clean from day one so it was easy to channel that desire into the training arena. It appears (so far) that Ruby should be easy to potty train as well. She really gets the going on paper (or outside) concept and has had relatively few accidents in the house.

As for the shyness, keeping him interacting with other people and dogs should help. I hope it goes well for you and your new baby.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hi Smitty! welcome . .


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Smitty is ADORABLE!!! What a face full of expression! Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the shredded pad photo, I think it's adorable. Smitty is a cutie! There have been many days I've wanted to scream and few where I've cried with puppies in the house. It gets so much easier though! I'm sorry to hear you were laid off but now you're home to train and love your little guy, hope that made it a little better.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

What a cutie! Sorry your laid off but what great timing. Socialization at this age is very important and your doing the right thing. Enjoy this time. It goes so fast!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

awwww. he's a cutie. and worth the aggravation!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sitting here laughing out loud at that precious shredded pee pad picture - Smitty's posture says it all - thanks for starting my day off on such a light funny note. He's adorable. Enjoy him and keep doing what you're doing. My Kipling is now 9 months and so many of the early day issues are long gone.


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement! It can be very frustrating at times but it really is worth it. 

The issue we have now is getting him to stop biting pant legs and feet and hands. I know I just have to be patient and consistent with what we do when he does that but man, it's taking a looooong time.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes...we found that phase incredibly annoying at the time especially with my DD who is our youngest but she learned how to handle it as did we ... and then it just passed..now we're into chewing anything we can get our mouth on so he needs to be watched like a hawk and kept very busy with permissable chew items...our little toddler-puppy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the light of the forum!:becky:

Smitty is cute as can be....and I have to say--that shredding pee pad photo is cute! As naughty as they can be...they are kinda like kids.....I always told my kids "It's agood thing you're cute-or I'd kill you!" .ound: Somehow this fits this breed.....ound: They are so darn cute that when they do something wrong,it can be hard to nip it in the bud. So--stick to your guns and set down rules,no matter how cute he looks at you.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - Smitty is adorable! Most of those behaviors you mentioned are just puppy things they outgrow - I tell Abby "no" and ignore her.

I think you picked the perfect name since you and your DH are obviously smitten with Smitty.......lol


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

even with tilted head....must focus! Must resist!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Smitty is so darn cute. I could just kiss the stuffins out of that little guy! Welcome to the forum and thank you for posting pics of him!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just precious! Welcome!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome neighbor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

How precious! He has so much personality! I can't wait to see more of this little guy. Welcome!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Smitty is so cute. I know the puppy stage can be exhausting, but it will get better, and it's a good thing you're working on all the shyness issues now


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Suzy and Smitty! What an adorable puppy ! 

"Enjoy every minute of puppy madness." This is SO true. It's sometimes enough to make you go mad, but then it passes. Then something else happens ! lol Welcome to life with a dog. :biggrin1: 

I hope you enjoy browsing through the forum and finding answers to any of your concerns. Let us know if you need help with anything!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

such a cutie pie


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Smitty's attitude in the photos! Maybe there are other dogs or puppies in the neighborhood who need walking too..that might be a thought. Keep the photos coming he is a darling!


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi again!

Smitty is doing beautifully and I'm having the time of my life getting to know him. I'm so much more relaxed now that I can recognize all his little signals and quirks. He's made a friend at the dog park, a miniature poodle named Jackson, and I try to take him there as often as I can so they can play. He has a favorite toy that he'll take with him to his crate at night and his favorite place seems to be right at my feet wherever I happen to sit. 

I thought I'd post a few more pictures just because I love showing him off :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He is going to have those wonderful EYEBROWS, isn't he??? He is so darling! Glad he has made a friend at the dogpark...


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks! And yeah, I love his eyebrows. When they're long, they make him look like a little old man.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love his eyebrows.
Glad he is doing well.
woof from Henry


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin1:In a topknot they give such a wonderful expression too. I am addicted to Eyebrows, has there ever been a thread about the BEST eyebrows???


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

How adorable! He reminds me of my little guy, Oscar. (Although, Oscar is still in recovery from a bad hair cut!)


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I LOVE HIM!!!! He looks just like my Seymour did when he was a wee baby.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

so cute! Smitty has to have a play date soon with Mollie and Bailey.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's so darn cute! He has that look like he is so much fun. The forum loves eyebrows.


----------

